# Alton,Illinois Cedar Box Event



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Well some of the Cigar Live boys got together to try and show the H-town crew how it is done up right. Actually the Cedar Box in Alton has started to have a monthly event. BrianEE93, bigluke23, JPawloski, and myself(Habana) made it. We tried a Kristoff cigar which was the unbanded test stick and listened to the rep. They had some nice giveaways, biglukes dad won a nice sampler of Kristoff cigars. They had a box pass, I picked out a nice Tatuaje and put in a Illusione 88 which Brian immediately got. I gifted a few sticks and got gifted some nice sticks and walked out with some more Oliva V Lanceros. My wife the trooper she was attended with me even though she was getting ill. I had a great time. I also put a plug in for CigarLive during the introductions. Bigluke23 had a group that travelled down from Peoria.This is a monthly event that they are having with different themes each month. If you can attend we would love to have you. I will not make it next month because of my wife's b-day. Enjoy the pictures. Flint
I hope these are in order. Pic #1 BrianEE93 and me (Habana). #2 bigluke23
#3 JPawloski,Me and Darren Duvall from Herfers Paradise, Random shots


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the post Flint, looks like everyone had a great time!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's awesome, Flint! I don't know about showing up the H-Town crew, but I do think you're on the right track!  Thanks for sharing the pix and plugging CigarLive. Keep up the good work in pimping the forum!!!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting up my ugly mugg Flint! That was only our second cigar club meeting and it went from 15 people the first time to about 30 this time. They even had a couple of lovely ladies walking around handing out liquor samples. Next time there will be another rep., blind review, and more samples. I won a nice torch lighter as a door prize.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like eyeryone had a great time!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

good times, i tell ya, good times!!! :mrcool:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks like a good time! Someday we'll have to get all the us illinois boys and gals together!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looked like a great time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I hate that I missed it. I WILL be at either the April of May event, depending on my schedule.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey John! That must have been one good cigar. It looks like you were drooling on your shirt!

Only kiddin'!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Couldn't stay out of the Vs could you Flint? Did you get the whole box from the walk-in?


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, no against my better judgement. Flint


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Good! Some for me next month!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

That is awesome guys! I'm hoping we can get more things like this happening to give some competition to the H-town folks!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

T.J. to me this is what it is all about. Like I said I took some sticks gave some away and really enjoyed the company. Sharing, relaxing and meeting new friends what more is there. Flint


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

The group from Peoria had a great time...hopefully my dad will share some of the Kristoffs!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Your 100% right Flint, thats what its all about! Sounds like a great event to attend every month. I'm sure that crowd will get larger and larger. I hope one day everyy freaking member of CL will be posting pics like these!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I feel like a 13 year old girl every time I see pics of the massive dudes on this site.


----------

